# Yep, Almost Sunday, Again !



## sawhorseray (Aug 27, 2022)

An old Doberman starts chasing rabbits and before long, discovers that he's lost. Wandering about, he notices a lion heading rapidly in his direction with the intention of having lunch.
The old Doberman thinks, "Oh, oh! I'm in deep shit now!"
Noticing some bones on the ground close by, he immediately settles down to chew on the bones with his back to the approaching cat. Just as the lion is about to leap, the old Doberman exclaims loudly, "Boy, that was one delicious lion! I wonder, if there are any more around here?"
Hearing this, the young lion halts his attack in mid-stride, a look of terror comes over him and he slinks away into the trees.
"Whew!," says the lion, "That was close! That old Doberman nearly had me!"
Meanwhile, a squirrel who had been watching the whole scene from a nearby tree, figures he can put this knowledge to good use and trade it for protection from the lion. So, off he goes. The squirrel soon catches up with the lion, spills the beans and strikes a deal for himself with the lion.
The young lion is furious at being made a fool of and says, "Here, squirrel, hop on my back and see what's going to happen to that conniving canine!"
Now, the old Doberman sees the lion coming with the squirrel on his back and thinks, "What am I going to do now?," but instead of running, the dog sits down with his back to his attackers, pretending he hasn't seen them yet, and just when they get close enough to hear, the old Doberman says "Where's that squirrel? I sent him off an hour ago to bring me another lion!"
Moral of this story...
Don't mess with the old dogs... Age and skill will always overcome youth and treachery! Brilliance only comes with Age and Experience.


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 28, 2022)

Hilarious Ray!  All great.  The Phone Booths comparison is excellent and spot on.  Thanks for sharing these, great way to start a Sunday.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Lant-ern (Aug 28, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> An old Doberman starts chasing rabbits and before long, discovers that he's lost. Wandering about, he notices a lion heading rapidly in his direction with the intention of having lunch.
> The old Doberman thinks, "Oh, oh! I'm in deep shit now!"
> Noticing some bones on the ground close by, he immediately settles down to chew on the bones with his back to the approaching cat. Just as the lion is about to leap, the old Doberman exclaims loudly, "Boy, that was one delicious lion! I wonder, if there are any more around here?"
> Hearing this, the young lion halts his attack in mid-stride, a look of terror comes over him and he slinks away into the trees.
> ...


Thanks for  the laughs.


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 28, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> The Phone Booths comparison is excellent and spot on.


the other day at work I go to the restroom…some dude is popping a squat and on the phone. I guess to his wife. I’m like..that could wait. 
Jim


----------



## 912smoker (Aug 28, 2022)

All good ones RAY and thanks for sharing!

Keith


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 28, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> the other day at work I go to the restroom…some dude is popping a squat and on the phone. I guess to his wife. I’m like..that could wait.
> Jim


Here you go Jim, got it covered! RAY


----------



## millerbuilds (Aug 28, 2022)

Ray, 
I look forward to these each week!
- Jason


----------



## bauchjw (Aug 28, 2022)

Thank you! So funny!


----------



## tbern (Aug 28, 2022)

love them Ray, thanks!!!


----------



## Colin1230 (Aug 28, 2022)

Management Training Class.  
Thanks Ray.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Aug 28, 2022)

Thanks Ray.  All good ones.


----------



## Colin1230 (Aug 28, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Here you go Jim, got it covered! RAY
> View attachment 642142


I remember the day when we would have to forward the console phone to a cell phone to go to the restroom.
"Gas Control, this is Scott" always got a laugh from whoever else was in there.


----------



## old sarge (Aug 28, 2022)




----------

